# Fehlende Verzauberungen



## k0lip0 (7. Juni 2008)

Im Charakterplaner fehlen die Verzauberungen

Umhang - Stahlgewebe
und
Brust - Verteidigung

bitte diese noch nachträglich einzutragen...

mfg k0lip0


----------

